# BLASC Profile übertragen funzt net!



## Doogyhouser (15. Dezember 2006)

Hey leute 
seit kurzem kommt, wenn ich beim client auf "profile übertragen" geh so ne fehlermeldung "blasc quality feedback agent" wo der schreibt : bla bla der agent hat informatione welche dem blac team weiterhelfen können die qualität von blasc zu verbessern. bitte speichere den fehlerbericht und schicke an suppor@blasc.de..... bla bla. mein einziger fehler is leider nur das immer dieses fenster kommt... was tun?????


----------



## Telmir (17. Dezember 2006)

Doogyhouser schrieb:


> Hey leute
> seit kurzem kommt, wenn ich beim client auf "profile übertragen" geh so ne fehlermeldung "blasc quality feedback agent" wo der schreibt : bla bla der agent hat informatione welche dem blac team weiterhelfen können die qualität von blasc zu verbessern. bitte speichere den fehlerbericht und schicke an suppor@blasc.de..... bla bla. mein einziger fehler is leider nur das immer dieses fenster kommt... was tun?????



Ja, bei mir auch. Wenn ich die Windows-Firewall ausschalte, dann tut es. Leider reichen die drei Ports 21, 80 und 8080 wohl nicht beim freigeben... Und auch wenn ich die gesamten *.exe aus dem BLAS-Vezeichnis freigebe, bricht der Upload ab mit dem Quality-Feedback... Schade, schade...

Bei der Port-Freigabe, ist das TCP oder UDP oder beides?

Blasc startet übrigens Problemlos und lädt auch die News nach (also ist wohl Port 80 frei...) Und die Freigabe ist ja eher dafür da, dass sich Rechner von außen aufschalten können, wenn ich auf meinem Rechner einen Server (FTP, httpd, TeamSpeak, oder so) laufen lasse.

Edit: Achja, das passiert erst seid dem letzten Update, vorher lief es Problemlos. Und auch auf meinem zweiten PC läuft es ohne Änderungen an der Windows-Firewall.

debug.txt

```
17.12.2006 08:30:21->> Manueller Datenabgleich
17.12.2006 08:30:21<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
17.12.2006 08:30:21<<- Suche nach [...]\WoW\WTF\Account\[...]\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.12.2006 08:30:21<<- Datei gefunden [...]\WoW\WTF\Account\[...]\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.12.2006 08:30:21->> Suche abgeschlossen
17.12.2006 08:30:21->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
17.12.2006 08:30:21->> Aktuelles Profil: [...]
17.12.2006 08:30:21->> Aktuelle Datei: [...]\WoW\WTF\Account\[...]\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.12.2006 08:30:21->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
17.12.2006 08:30:21->> FTP: Connected.
17.12.2006 08:30:21<<- Verbindung zum BLASC Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
17.12.2006 08:30:21->> FEHLER BEI DATENÜBERTRAGUNG!
(FEHLERCODE: E???)
17.12.2006 08:30:21<<- Unbekannter Fehler
17.12.2006 08:30:21<<- FEHLER5: Datei "[...]\WoW\BLASC\debug.txt" kann nicht erstellt werden. Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird
```

tracert

```
1	 1 ms	 1 ms	 1 ms  xxx[192.168.xxx.xxx]
  2	51 ms	50 ms	49 ms  217.0.116.230
  3	50 ms	50 ms	50 ms  217.0.78.86
  4	54 ms	53 ms	54 ms  f-ea3.F.DE.net.DTAG.DE [62.154.17.54]
  5	53 ms	52 ms	53 ms  oc48-pos8-0.cr1.FRA3.ip-exchange.de [193.158.5.22]
  6	58 ms	58 ms	57 ms  srp4-0.cr2.NBG1.content-core.net [212.123.127.18]
  7	57 ms	56 ms	57 ms  ge1-2-942.rtr2.colo1.NBG1.content-colo.net [212.123.127.165]
  8	56 ms	57 ms	58 ms  62.146.108.150
```

Ich komme übrigens auf den Server 62.146.108.150 per Anonymous-FTP drauf.


----------



## Roran (17. Dezember 2006)

Wenn alle Stricke reizen,
macht mal das hier.


Im Verzeichniss 
*World of Warcraft\BLASC*
Die Datei *BLASC.exe* LÖSCHEN

Dann die Datei *BlascLoader.exe* starten.
Dann müßte es normaler weise wieder klappen.


----------



## *Manuel* (Gast) (17. Dezember 2006)

Ja auch bei mir funktioniert die übertragung von blasc-profilen nicht mehr, fehlermeldung : "Es konnte keine Verbindung zum BLASC Dateiserver hergestellt werden, bitte probier es später nochmal"...web1.etc....kann ich pingen mit 524ms, firewall ist udp wie tcp port 80 und 21 freigegeben dennoch funktioniert NICHTS. Auch den Manuellen upload hab ich probiert, leider zeigt mein frisch angelegtes Profil keinerlei informationen über meinen char außer dem Namen an....

....Was ist denn nur los ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frankyb (18. Dezember 2006)

Ja hallo alle zusammen.

Auch Ich habe seit Sonntag probleme.
Immer wenn Ich mein Char-daten uploden will,kommt die Meldung das keine verbindung zum Blasc-datenserver hergestellt werden kann.
Auch News abrufen will nicht.

Bin ratlos

Frankyb


----------



## Regnor (18. Dezember 2006)

Frankyb schrieb:


> Ja hallo alle zusammen.
> 
> Auch Ich habe seit Sonntag probleme.
> Immer wenn Ich mein Char-daten uploden will,kommt die Meldung das keine verbindung zum Blasc-datenserver hergestellt werden kann.
> ...



Hi, schickt mir doch bitte einfach mal eure DEBUG.txt Dateien, ich check das dann gleich mal. Ist zwar komisch da an der Uploadroutine nix geändert wurde, aber mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Regnor


----------



## warrox (19. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich habe mir den Blasc Client erneut installiert, habe vor ein paar Wochen formatiert.

 Nun läuft er soweit, aber wenn ich wow schließe und er mein Profil aktualisieren will sagt er das dies nicht möglich sei weil sich seit dem letzen Update nichts geändert habe. 

Allerdings steht auf der HP Lvl22, bin aber 33. 
Hat jemand eine Idee?


```
19.12.2006 06:39:29<<- Lade RSS
19.12.2006 06:39:29<<- BLASC Version: 0.15.1 Build:228
19.12.2006 06:39:29<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
19.12.2006 06:39:29->> WoW Build Version: 6180
19.12.2006 06:39:29->> Programm gestartet
19.12.2006 06:39:29->> Timer:1000
19.12.2006 06:39:29->> WoWFileName: xxx:\xxx\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
19.12.2006 06:39:29->> Autoupdate: -1
19.12.2006 06:39:29->> Modus: 27
19.12.2006 06:39:29->> Gold: 0
19.12.2006 06:39:29->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
19.12.2006 06:39:29->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
19.12.2006 06:39:29->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
19.12.2006 06:39:29->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
19.12.2006 06:39:29->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
19.12.2006 06:39:29->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
19.12.2006 06:39:29->>FTP_Anonym: 1
19.12.2006 06:39:29WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
19.12.2006 06:39:29WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
19.12.2006 06:44:31<<- Lade RSS
19.12.2006 06:44:44->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (19.12.2006 06:44:44)
19.12.2006 06:44:44->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
19.12.2006 06:44:45BLASCrafter für Thrall geladen
19.12.2006 06:44:45->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
19.12.2006 06:44:45->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
19.12.2006 06:49:33->> WoW als beendet erkannt
19.12.2006 06:49:34->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
19.12.2006 06:49:34->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
19.12.2006 06:49:34->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
19.12.2006 06:49:34->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
19.12.2006 06:49:34->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
19.12.2006 06:49:34->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
19.12.2006 06:49:34->>FTP_Anonym: 1
19.12.2006 06:49:34WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
19.12.2006 06:49:34WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
19.12.2006 06:49:34<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
19.12.2006 06:49:34<<- Suche nach xxx:\xxx\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
19.12.2006 06:49:34<<- Datei gefunden xxx:\xxx\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
19.12.2006 06:49:34->> Suche abgeschlossen
19.12.2006 06:49:34->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
19.12.2006 06:49:34->> Aktuelles Profil: xxx
19.12.2006 06:49:34->> Aktuelle Datei: xxx:\xxx\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
19.12.2006 06:49:34->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
19.12.2006 06:49:34->> FTP: Connected.
19.12.2006 06:49:34->> FTP: Connection established
19.12.2006 06:49:34<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
19.12.2006 06:49:34<<- Laden von ({2BF3D936-BE44-4E7F-83E4-4B86C4AA1B47}.lua)
19.12.2006 06:49:34<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
19.12.2006 06:49:34<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
19.12.2006 06:49:34->> FTP: Disconnecting.
19.12.2006 06:49:34->> FTP: Disconnected.
19.12.2006 06:49:34->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
19.12.2006 06:49:34->> FTP: Connected.
19.12.2006 06:49:34->> FTP: Connection established
19.12.2006 06:49:34->> Lade KnownID
19.12.2006 06:49:35->> entpacke KnownID
19.12.2006 06:49:35->> KnownID geladen
19.12.2006 06:49:35WDBConfig Start
19.12.2006 06:49:35WDBConfig geladen
19.12.2006 06:49:35->> Start Wissensdatenbank
19.12.2006 06:49:35->> Parse itemcache
19.12.2006 06:49:35<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
19.12.2006 06:49:35->> Start Parsen 2346234
19.12.2006 06:49:35<<- ClientVersion: 6180
19.12.2006 06:49:37<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.12.2006 06:49:37->> Ende Parsen 2347593
19.12.2006 06:49:37->> Parse questcache
19.12.2006 06:49:37<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
19.12.2006 06:49:37->> Start Parsen 2347593
19.12.2006 06:49:37<<- ClientVersion: 6180
19.12.2006 06:49:37<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.12.2006 06:49:37->> Ende Parsen 2347640
19.12.2006 06:49:37->> Parse creaturecache
19.12.2006 06:49:37<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
19.12.2006 06:49:37->> Start Parsen 2347640
19.12.2006 06:49:37<<- ClientVersion: 6180
19.12.2006 06:49:37<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.12.2006 06:49:37->> Ende Parsen 2347781
19.12.2006 06:49:37->> Parse gameobjectcache
19.12.2006 06:49:37<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
19.12.2006 06:49:37->> Start Parsen 2347812
19.12.2006 06:49:37<<- ClientVersion: 6180
19.12.2006 06:49:37<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
19.12.2006 06:49:37->> Ende Parsen 2347984
19.12.2006 06:49:37->> Sprachkontrolle
19.12.2006 06:49:37->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
19.12.2006 06:49:37->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
19.12.2006 06:49:37->> FTP: Disconnecting.
19.12.2006 06:49:37->> FTP: Disconnected.
```

Schönen Dank schonmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast (19. Dezember 2006)

Hi

habe das gleiche Problem wie mein vorredner. Blasc Client überträgt kein Profil, da scheinbar keine Änderungen vorliegen. Mittlerweile bin ich allerdings auf lvl 49 und nicht mehr lvl 17... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab schon einiges versucht. (veraltetes WTF Verzeichnis im Profil gelöscht, Blasc deinstalliert und aus dem wow Verzeichnis gelöscht, Blasc neu installiert, FW einstellungen gecheckt...)

Tut sich leider nix...

Viele Grüsse

Kirosh


----------



## Gast (19. Dezember 2006)

Leider funzt seit dem Patch 2.0 nicht mehr, bei mir steht immer es gab keine veränderung.


----------



## Roran (19. Dezember 2006)

Schade das Ihr Euch nicht gereggt habt im Forum,
sondern nur als " Gast " schreibt, aber ok.

Also Gast hast Du Dir schon " FAQ und Hinweise " durch gelesen ?



warrox schrieb:


> 19.12.2006 06:49:34<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
> 19.12.2006 06:49:34<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
> 19.12.2006 06:49:34->> FTP: Disconnecting.
> 19.12.2006 06:49:34->> FTP: Disconnected.



Les Dir auch mal die FAQ und Hinweise
*Q4
[*]Q7 durch*


----------



## warrox (19. Dezember 2006)

Ai Caramba - es klappt wieder.

Du hast natürlich Recht, ich hätte erst die Faq's einsehen sollen, aber ich war heute morgen schon spät dran, und auch ziemlich übermüdet - habe die total vergessen.

Ich mags ja kaum sagen, aber bei mir war BLASC unter Add-ons deaktiviert, warum auch immer, zumindest lag es daran. 

Schönen Dank Roran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

